# Best cheap table saw fence?



## SouthernWoodworking (Jun 20, 2014)

So, I need a new table saw fence. What are some good ones? I saw the Delta T2 but its very expensive. Its going on a old craftsman.


----------



## eatsawdust (Mar 16, 2012)

If the T2 is too expensive you probably won't find a good one less than that, I would take a look at the Grizzly aluma classic I was considering it but held out until I could just afford to buy the Classic fence. I'm pretty sure the price is at least as much as the T2 for the aluma classic, So I doubt this will help much. The fence is the most important part of the saw its worth replacing it with quality. I did lots of research because I am a penny pincher I just couldn't come up with a better option for less. Good luck


----------



## LarryT (Sep 18, 2012)

I recently replaced the horrible fence on my craftsman saw with the Delta T2. Cost was about $170 as I recall. 
Seems that it used to be considerably cheaper but that was about the best I found. I wasn't quite as easy as 
I had thought from several on line reviews of this upgrade but with a bit of fiddling and careful drilling it 
went on and is so much better it is like a diferent machine.


----------



## JeremyT21 (May 21, 2014)

I've been looking for a new fence for my old craftsman also. From what i've found, the Vega fence seems to be the best deal. Also many people have reported it bolts onto the existing hole in the craftsman saws. In the mean time, I have found that adjusting the crappy fence from the T portion instead of grabbing it in the middle greatly helps get it square to the blade. Since I started adjusting it that way, I rarely have to do any other adjustments once I set it the first time.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

The T2 represents one of the best bangs for the buck going, so if it's expensive, the remaining options are used or homemade. Watch CL for a deal on a saw with an Align-a-rip fence or similar Ridgid, then sell the saw it came with or yours….those are a distinct step up from the old steel Emerson fences. Maybe you'll find a used Biese, Shop Fox, or Vega fence….










If you could get a saw like this down to ~ $200, you could probably sell your old saw for ~ $100-$125 if you clean it up nice. Total cost $75-$100.
http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/tls/4551781288.html


----------



## SouthernWoodworking (Jun 20, 2014)

Ok, So with all that, I may just have to bit the bullet and get a T2. My CL doesnt seem to sell any table saw fences.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Cheap and good are mutually excusive when it comes to fences. The T2 makes a completely different saw out of the craftsman. You can actually make square and straight cuts.


----------



## SouthernWoodworking (Jun 20, 2014)

> Cheap and good are mutually excusive when it comes to fences. The T2 makes a completely different saw out of the craftsman. You can actually make square and straight cuts.
> 
> - johnstoneb


I can make a square cut now, just takes 2min for each cut to align the blade to the fence  hahaha


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

I would do some more homework. You can get very inexpensive 36" pieces of extruded aluminium fence material for around $35 shipped. If you have a way to secure it to your existing fence locking system, or find one that suits your goals, and you are set.

May take some creative blood to go this route, but it can be inexpensive.


----------



## SouthernWoodworking (Jun 20, 2014)

> I would do some more homework. You can get very inexpensive 36" pieces of extruded aluminium fence material for around $35 shipped. If you have a way to secure it to your existing fence locking system, or find one that suits your goals, and you are set.
> 
> May take some creative blood to go this route, but it can be inexpensive.
> 
> - timbertailor


Well I dont have a way to secure it. Could you post a link to someone who did this cause Im not able to find someone who did this for cheap.


----------



## lynn1953 (Jun 28, 2013)

I put a t-2 on my old craftsman. It and a couple of quality blades and link belt made a huge difference. Take time and install it right and you wont regret it. There are posts around on how to do it. You will have to grind the back rail to make the saw tilt a full 45 deg. I learned the hard way on that. The saw is so much better now. I pulled the tape measure,off,and,repositooned,it,so its,dead,on now.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

"Best" and "cheap" are mutually exclusive. Ain't no such animal.
My Incra 1000SE is all I'll ever need, but ya get what ya pay for.
Don't wanna sound snotty, but it is what it is.
Bill


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

> Well I dont have a way to secure it. Could you post a link to someone who did this cause Im not able to find someone who did this for cheap.
> 
> - SouthernWoodworking


You are correct. If you have to pay someone else to do it, it will not be cheap.

VerySuperCoolTools

These guys made some videos some years ago on how to make this fence before they opened up this business. Was not real detailed but you may still be able to find it.

P.S. It is still in their video library.


----------

